# Davidson's/Gallery of Guns



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone use www.galleryofguns.com ? Does the vendor you purchase from have to initiate something on their end to get the gun coming or does Davidson's automatically just send it to them?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For example, here is a guy I found on KSL, here is his customized site from Davidsons. You should call him to make sure before making an order. He is in Alpine; he basically tells them how much of a mark up to automatically using his site and they automatically ship to him. http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consumers/s ... _id=968319


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have used them once and the lifetime guarantee is nice for every gun that you purchase from them. The vendor that I worked with was very easy to work with and required no initiation as far as I could tell.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

called the place I'd be getting the gun from... and I just checked and I have a tracking number showing it shipped already!!  I'm excited!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My last three purchases have been from there. So far it's gone really smoothly for me. The store calls me when it comes in and lets me know I can come pick it up.


----------

